# YM1510 rookie - beginner questions



## jamie archer (Aug 16, 2021)

Hi, I just bought my first Yanmar tractor from an auction and wanted to ask you for advice?

What service should I do to it before starting to use it?
What oil and filters require changing?
Any greasing points, hydraulic fluid, break fluid, coolant, etc?
Any other things to think about? 

I would also like to add hydraulic remotes to it for a tipping trailer? 
What is the most efficient or cost effective way of doing this?
Any ready DIY kits I could order for this? 

Many thanks,
Jamie


----------



## jamie archer (Aug 16, 2021)

Also has anyone got a user and or service manual for it or a comparable Yanmar tractor?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Jamie, welcome to the forum. 

See attachment below.... Operator's manual.









Owners Manual - Yanmar YM1510


Owners manual for Yanmar YM1510, YM1510D.




southern-global.com


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

jamie archer said:


> Also has anyone got a user and or service manual for it or a comparable Yanmar tractor?


The manuals are for FREE right here on the website.  

Just go to this section and poke around.  

Cut Size Tractors | Tractor Forum 

On the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group site, we have discussions on the service and oils used in these machines. 
See link in my signature.


----------

